# Paph rothschildianum



## Bolero (Oct 5, 2010)

What would you say the ideal minimums are for this species?

I am trying around 55F or 13C at the moment.

Would that be adequate for winter?

Thanks


----------



## valenzino (Oct 5, 2010)

I give this temperature for about 1,5 2 months in full winther(usually from middle-end december on,when light hours in my emisphere start increasing),to stimulate flowering,but I only give it to flowering size plants without new growth developing(+ or -).


----------



## Fabrice (Oct 5, 2010)

It's not a problem if this temperature is the minimum in the night and if there's an increase in the day. (at least 20°C)

If there's not this increase, the growth is very slow (and often stop!) and it is necessary to keep the plants drier.


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2010)

agree with all above, it is fine if it is just a night minimum and you can get it warmer in daytime. 

i am always amazed how rothschildianum seems to like living in a northern/temperate climate. Of course you don't see the ridiculous growth that you would in Hawaii, and it takes a couple years longer to bloom from flask, but you do get lots of spikes from the mature plants every spring!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, it will be warmer during the day for sure. Usually at least 20C.

Hopefully I will have spikes in the next 5 years or so........


----------



## Fabrice (Oct 6, 2010)

Be careful to too much water during fresh nights! 

Except that, it will be good to stimulate flowers, even if a little warmer during the night would be better for the growth..:wink:


----------



## Paul (Oct 6, 2010)

This species doesn't like to be at cool temps and low light very much... but it's ok if temporary and kept not too wet in winter.
here, in the greenhouse, the winter is usually quite dark and cool (15°C at night and 18 to 25°C at day), so they don't grow very much, and I water once a week or two. but as the spring comes and during summer they have the same night temperature (15°C mini) but much more in days and high light. then they grow very fast.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 6, 2010)

How big are the rothschildianums? If they are young (under 12 inch leafspan), you should grow them with night temperature no lower than 16 C at night to keep it growing. 

I grow them at with a night temperature of 20 C minimun temperature year round and they grow like weeds under my 400W Metal Halide setup. My Paph stonei really thrive under my condition and the newest leaf is 5.7 cm in width!

Paphman910


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2010)

My mature roths all get good light and night temps about 64f summer and 62f winter. The temp goes up to between 75-80f days depending on the season. As Paphman said, they grow like weeds if warm and toasty. Any seedlings are further from the light until they reach about medium seedling size.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah they are small, maybe 4 inch leaf span. 

What about Paph Dollgoldi seedlings? Would they be ok at at 55F?


----------



## emydura (Oct 7, 2010)

Bolero said:


> Yeah they are small, maybe 4 inch leaf span.
> 
> What about Paph Dollgoldi seedlings? Would they be ok at at 55F?



To me it is just too cool for small seedlings. Even seedlings of the cooler growing Paphs are going to do a lot better when grown at warmer temperatures. I think you need minimum temps around 18-20oC. Maybe they will survive at 55F but you are going to struggle to get slow growing Paphs such as rothschildianum and Dollgoldii to flowering size. 

In the end that is why I generally prefer to buy larger plants (especially the multi-florals). The climate is just too harsh in Canberra to grow small seedlings.

David


----------



## Bolero (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok, thanks everyone. I guess I will know for next time.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 7, 2010)

Is it possible for you to grow your roth and roth cross seedlings in the house? You could use compact fluorescent bulbs and the warmer house temps would be better for them.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 7, 2010)

Unfortunately it's not possible anymore to grow inside my home, my home doesn't get much warmer than that.

I will see how they go outside in the hothouse where it ranges from 13C at night to 35C during the day at the moment. 

I just deflasked the Dollgoldi, Fanaticum x hangianum and am about to do the helenae. Wish me luck, if it's not warm enough then I will learn the hard way. I guess one positive is that we are heading into summer now so things will get warmer in the coming weeks.

Thanks everyone, next time I will think before I buy.......


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2010)

Speaking of roths, there was an interesting link to a roth article in the OGD this morning:
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/10/2/nation/7130857&sec=nation


----------



## Bolero (Oct 9, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Speaking of roths, there was an interesting link to a roth article in the OGD this morning:
> http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/10/2/nation/7130857&sec=nation



Thanks for that, interesting read.


----------

